# Best route from Castleknock to Belfield



## lou2 (5 Jun 2012)

Hi. I'm looking for the best route for getting from Blanch/Castleknock to UCD Belfield. I have looked it up on the routeplanner and it is telling me to go through Inchicore which I am not familiar with. Is this the best route or any better alternatives? I need to be there at 10am on a week day so any indication how long this will take also? Many thanks.


----------



## gianni (5 Jun 2012)

Did you consider public transport ? There are some bus corridors that are exploited by the 39a that would beat driving at that time of the morning...

[broken link removed]


----------



## lou2 (5 Jun 2012)

Thanks gianni...that's a great bus route alright but I have to drive there.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (6 Jun 2012)

You could possibly go M50 to the Leopardstown/Stillorgan exit. Drive down Brewery Road and on to the N11 turning left. It is then about 1 mile straight down the N11.


----------



## lou2 (6 Jun 2012)

Thanks BoxtheFox....this might be a good route alright. I am going tomorrow morning when the weather forecast is for persistent rain so avoiding town might be a good idea. Anyone got any opinions on this route? Is it easy enough to find if you are unfamiliar with the area? Thanks very much.


----------



## TarfHead (6 Jun 2012)

lou2 said:


> Thanks BoxtheFox....this might be a good route alright. I am going tomorrow morning when the weather forecast is for persistent rain so avoiding town might be a good idea. Anyone got any opinions on this route? Is it easy enough to find if you are unfamiliar with the area? Thanks very much.


 
It seems to be more miles than you want, but may  be the most straightforward. Once you take the correct exit off the M50, then follow the signs for the N11. Once you come to the junction with the N11, go left, heading for the city centre.


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Jun 2012)

Personally I've always found going through town just as quick if not quicker for commuting unless its at the weekend and no traffic. That said I go to D4 and not Belfield. Maybe its lighter these days but there used to be a lot of traffic from M50 down to Belfield. However I've been rat running through town for years. So I would know which junctions to avoid. You'd have to try it both ways to see what works best. At the moment I go Inchicore, Thomas St, Dublin Castle, around Stephens green and out on Baggot street. 

I would say theres not much in it, except town route is shorter, and no toll. But its lot more lights and junctions.


----------



## lou2 (6 Jun 2012)

Thanks very much all. While i know the town route well i'm afraid that the rain will grind the city to a halt as it so often does. I'll chance the M50 route.


----------



## AlbacoreA (6 Jun 2012)

dunno which way you go. It rarely takes me more than 35~45mins CK to D.4 after 9am rain or not. Of course it takes me 45 to cycle it. Regardless of weather or traffic.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Jun 2012)

It's a long drive going through the city. I have done it from Blackrock to Blanch once or twice and for me that's a picnic stop half way and very draining. The M50 route is much quicker. There is often a speed check on the Brewery road as cars are still in the M50 mode of driving as they make their way along it. So take care. In Belfield remember that they have road barriers up until about 10.30 a.m, dividing the campus, to deter rat runners. There are a number of car parks that are free to park in and a number that are Pay and Display. Just search out the free ones. You will 100% be certain of being clamped if you park illegaly. There is a clamper doing the rounds constantly.


----------



## Newbie! (7 Jun 2012)

I'm probably too late posting this but if you are coming over the M50 and up the stillorgan dual carraigeway, bear in mind that some carparks on that side of the campus will be closed today for conferrings. You might be better driving over to Fosters Avenue or Clonskeagh entrances.


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Jun 2012)

BOXtheFOX said:


> It's a long drive going through the city. I have done it from Blackrock to Blanch once or twice and for me that's a picnic stop half way and very draining. The M50 route is much quicker.....



According to Google maps to CK to Belfield. 

Via City 14.1 km
Via M50 28.6 km

Not allowing for traffic. Without traffic journey time is much the same. Google suggests approx 30mins for both.  I think that's a little optimistic. It really comes down to what traffic you hit at the times you commute. Also some people would prefer to drive on the M50 and others wouldn't. Its going to cost you more in fuel and tolls on the M50. On the flip side some people hate driving in the city and won't use the back streets, so it would take them a lot longer through town. Is 30~40 mins a long commute? On a quiet day I'd probably go M50 in heavy traffic I'd go through town.


----------



## lou2 (8 Jun 2012)

Thanks all...I took the M50 and it was great. We were 80 minutes early for my conferring though! Better early than late is my motto. Took the Dundrum exit and even in the monsoon rain we had yesterday morning I made it in 40 mins which was great.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the update. Good to know what the journey times are like at the moment. That was at 8 or 9am?


----------



## ariidae (8 Jun 2012)

This site is decent and it says you have 5 options.

http://hittheroad.ie/#from=Castleknock&to=Belfield


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Jun 2012)

Interesting site alight.



> Hit The Road is a public transport journey-planning service, which you can use to find directions in and around Dublin. Hit the Road was launched in May 2010, and currently supports Dublin Bus, Luas and DART services, with further services on the way.



But



lou2 said:


> Thanks gianni...that's a great bus route alright but I have to drive there.


----------



## lou2 (9 Jun 2012)

We left at 8.30 and were there at 9.10.Thought that was pretty good going considering the awful conditions.


----------

